# Living in the US, Working in Canada



## forsterb (Jul 1, 2011)

Having just recently joined ExpatForum, I'm hoping that some of you have some answers for me.
Presently my wife and I maintain DUAL CITIZENSHIP with Canada and the U.S. At this point in time we live and work in Canada, but I would like to explore the option of moving to the U.S. but still maintain my high paying job in Canada. My concerns are two fold - my tax requirement, plus the effect that it would have on our present Canadian Health care coverage, I don't want to lose this.

Is it possible for a person with both U.S. and Canadian citizenship, to live in the U.S. (just on the other side of the border so that commuting back and forth is possible), own a home and work in Canada making Canadian dollars.

Any help or comments that you have are definitely appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
Bob


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

forsterb said:


> Having just recently joined ExpatForum, I'm hoping that some of you have some answers for me.
> Presently my wife and I maintain DUAL CITIZENSHIP with Canada and the U.S. At this point in time we live and work in Canada, but I would like to explore the option of moving to the U.S. but still maintain my high paying job in Canada. My concerns are two fold - my tax requirement, plus the effect that it would have on our present Canadian Health care coverage, I don't want to lose this.
> 
> Is it possible for a person with both U.S. and Canadian citizenship, to live in the U.S. (just on the other side of the border so that commuting back and forth is possible), own a home and work in Canada making Canadian dollars.
> ...



You cannot LIVE in USA and retain your Canadian Health Care. You would have, in effect, abandoned Canada.


----------



## forsterb (Jul 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot LIVE in USA and retain your Canadian Health Care. You would have, in effect, abandoned Canada.


Thanks very much for your quick reply on this.


----------

